

Growth Hacks for Event Planners - sashaeslami
http://growth.eversnapapp.com/eventplanners

======
jackhammons
"Secure your anchor event attendees by staying in regular communication with
them."

Never underestimate the power of a few dedicated participants.

~~~
sashaeslami
Yeah. Some sort of unusual 80/20 rule is in play. 20% of the attendees keep
the other 80% engaged.

Oddly enough if you space things out pseudorandomly like putting name placards
of different people next to each other on tables that are far apart, you
increase the likelihood of engagement.

If you require people to reach over each other, they're polite and engage.

~~~
sashaeslami
What I mean by 'different' here is 'not related.'

------
HipstaJules
That's interesting, I'm always struggling on how to attract more traffic. Good
stuff man

~~~
sashaeslami
glad you found it useful. :)

------
chadwickthebold
Um, what? Can we make 'growth hacking' into not-a-term anymore? A lot the
suggestions on here ring just a touch above scummy.

~~~
sashaeslami
I actually felt like having my buddy put the words growth hacking in quotes.

Sorry if we offended you.

